# Cost to fix autofocus on Canon 75-300mm USM III?



## UUilliam (Oct 16, 2009)

I have this lens (had it for about 4 months...)
When I got it the auto focus was not working, It registers but doesn't move therefore I think it may be to do with the internal Autofocus ring, I could replace this for about £25 but I run the risk of damaging the lens as I have never opened a lens before...

So I was wondering how much a Certified Canon Retailer would cost (on average)


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2009)

phone canan for a quote 
or contact a local store for one. Either way I would not open the lens yourself to fix- not unless you dont care if it breaks (because with no instruction and probably the wrong tools and no experience you will most likley do more damage than good)


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2009)

No one can say for sure till the exact cause of the problem has been determined.

Thus, you need to let Canon have a look at the lens and give you an estimate.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 16, 2009)

If it turns out to be anymore than £35 - £40 I think I'll Leave it, I dont mind Manual focus, Autofocus is just a tool of convinience


----------

